# Runner kills mountain lion with hands



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...horsetooth-mountain-park-colorado/2775407002/

Holy cow!!!! Talk about self defense.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that's pretty cool. Now, when someone tries to 'one up' him in a conversation, he can always pull out the "Did you kill a mountain lion with your bare hands?" card.;-)


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

I would want the body so I can stuff it and put it in my living room


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Respect!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DAN007UT said:


> I would want the body so I can stuff it and put it in my living room


A couple good scars would be a much better "trophy".

I can just hear the stories later on in his life..."Grampa...tell us about the time you kilt that Mountain Lion with your bare hands..."


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Clearly the jogger is a Ute fan...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> Man, that's pretty cool. Now, when someone tries to 'one up' him in a conversation, he can always pull out the "Did you kill a mountain lion with your bare hands?" card.;-)


Seriously! Now there's a fella who can pound his chest if he wants to. Not too many guys walking around who can say they killed a Lion with their bare hands.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> A couple good scars would be a much better "trophy".
> 
> I can just hear the stories later on in his life..."Grampa...tell us about the time you kilt that Mountain Lion with your bare hands..."


That just makes me laugh, My son had a couple brain tumors a few years ago. He has several scars on his head from that. Now that he is 16, he tells all the girls that he got in a fight with a bear. It's one of hos best pick lines , so he says.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> That just makes me laugh, My son had a couple brain tumors a few years ago. He has several scars on his head from that. Now that he is 16, he tells all the girls that he got in a fight with a bear. It's *one of hos best pick lines* , so he says.


Uhhh I hope that is not a Freudian slip:shock:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Uhhh I hope that is not a Freudian slip:shock:


Too funny, my bad. "his"


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The story is kind of vague on how he actually suffocated it. Did he grab it around the neck with bare hands? Back in my trapping days, I remember reading in a few "how to" books that some trapped game animals can be dispatched by kneeling on their chest area with your knees and all your weight thus suffocating it. Don't know what kind of trapped animal would let you get that close without one heck of a fight or without biting but I did read that.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> The story is kind of vague on how he actually suffocated it. Did he grab it around the neck with bare hands? Back in my trapping days, I remember reading in a few "how to" books that some trapped game animals can be dispatched by kneeling on their chest area with your knees and all your weight thus suffocating it. Don't know what kind of trapped animal would let you get that close without one heck of a fight or without biting but I did read that.


I was wondering that myself. The only thing I can think of is if he somehow managed to grab hold of the larynx? Maybe then? Does it even matter? But then if it was the larynx, that might have been shear dumb luck, because how for up or down is the larynx on the neck of a mountain lion? Maybe right behind the jaw? Maybe a few inchs down from there? I dunno. What keeps going through my mind, is how the guy was probably panicked. I'm skeptical if he had the presence of mind to go feeling around while being mauled.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've spent a fair amount of time role playing this and other situations in my mind and I've concluded that if it comes down to it, the best way to choke out a dangerous animal like that would be to get on its back and hook whatever limbs you can with your legs to keep them from moving too much, then doing a "sleeper" type of hold.

Gotta get the arm wrapped under its jaw and get the other arm in position to anchor on the head.

Sounds crazy, but as a last resort, I can see it working. You'll get scratched up badly, but once the animal goes limp, then you're free to finish it off without all the pointy parts coming at you.

Props to this guy for keeping it together enough to fight through it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

:-?I think if being attacked by a Lion, you wouldn't be thinking to strait. Panic, adrenaline, and survival instinct sets in. I don't think I'd be worried about getting MY hooks in before the cat gets his in. I may even sound like my 9 year old Grand Daughter screaming.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> :-?I think if being attacked by a Lion, you wouldn't be thinking to strait. Panic, adrenaline, and survival instinct sets in. I don't think I'd be worried about getting MY hooks in before the cat gets his in. I may even sound like my 9 year old Grand Daughter screaming.


 I know myself well enough to know that if I had a lion on me, odds are ill be screaming like a wee girl while trying to plug it with some hardcast - and I know my luck well enough to know, odds are i'll get some fur stuck somewhere and have a failure to feed.

Ain't I the optimist. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Nahh....you guys would pull the heat you're packing and dust any attacking lion!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I've spent a fair amount of time role playing this and other situations in my mind and I've concluded that if it comes down to it, the best way to choke out a dangerous animal like that would be to get on its back and hook whatever limbs you can with your legs to keep them from moving too much, then doing a "sleeper" type of hold.
> 
> Gotta get the arm wrapped under its jaw and get the other arm in position to anchor on the head.
> 
> ...


MMA rear naked choke would probably work, but I'm guessing I'd be so scared I'd crap myself. Hopefully the lion would get a taste and a whiff and say, "Nah, not gonna eat sh..


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting what Loah said about role playing, when that cat and I came around the bush in opposite directions and came face to face about 20 to 30 feet apart, my first thought was that I know cougars can leap 30 feet in one jump, as we were staring each other down I had time to think through what I was going to do if he took that leap toward me. 

I reached back with my right hand to make sure my fixed blade Buck knife was in the sheath and the clasp snapped closed, the bow was in my left hand and I readied myself in shooting position, I thought that I would have time to draw and release and then he would hit me and I figured that he would knock me down, I would try to keep the bow in his face and hopefully while he was biting on that or my arm I would reach for the knife and start plunging it into his body. 

At least that was what I thought I would try. I don't know if panic would ruin the plan or not.

Luckily when I said out loud; "I hope you are more afraid of me than I am of you", he flicked his tail a couple of times turned away from me and just casually trotted off.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Interview.

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/02/14/travis-kauffman-mountain-lion-attack-horsetooth/

I'm guessing he got lucky. All that's mentioned is he suffocated the cat under his own weight after rolling on top of it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's crazy! The guy was three miles from the trailhead on a jog when attacked. Could you imagine? That is the perfect reason for me to NOT jog.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought I heard him say on the news he got his foot or knee onto its throat while it still had his arm in its mouth? That makes the most sense to me.


----------

